# Fall Bird is Down!!!



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Had a chance to get out last night and try to fill my turkey tag......about a hour before dark 2 Toms came running in, and one left.......Mack


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats, job well done!!!

Mike


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

GREAT job!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Awsome!
Way to go Mack!

mike


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

nice bird! spour size? looks like a 28in + fan!! awsome!!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Congrats, good looking bird.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Beautiful bird! Great pic! I haven't fall turkey hunted in a long time, makes me wonder if I should do it again.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice bird Running into the call I presume


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats Mack!!! Your bird looks like it must have been a fighter like the one I shot, as the center fan feathers have been knocked out and not grown fully back yet.

Way to get it done in the fall!


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Great bird, congrats!!


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice tom hope i get a crack at one this year


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a big ol Tom Mac!!! Way to get it done with a bow!!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice bird Mack....congratulations! :coolgleam


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice Bird...Congrat's
Bucky


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*good way of putting it brm, 2 came running in and one left :lol:*
*Congrats on your bird!*


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job BRM!! 
I've got to do something about that tag burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done, Congrats!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats to you!


----------

